# Squeak at low speeds & steering



## TeslaTheo (7 mo ago)

2020 model with 58+k miles. Some in the forum thought it was a front lube issue. The tech told me it a common problem due to water getting into the front arm lifters (whatever they are). Tesla covered the labor, so it only cost me $289! Bargain?


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

How long did the service take? My 2019 M3 is squeaking on the right front.


----------



## TeslaTheo (7 mo ago)

FurryOne said:


> How long did the service take? My 2019 M3 is squeaking on the right front.


3 hours
Had mediocre breakfast at Cracker Barrel
They fixed it


----------

